

Hillary Clinton: Snowden has right to public defense - bjchrist
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2014/07/04/hillary-clinton-snowden-has-right-to-public-defense/comment-page-1/

======
higherpurpose
It only took her 13 months to say that. Sounds like she says it now because
that's what she was advised to say to win the "pro-Snowden crowd". But
Hillary, much like Obama, likes to say a lot of pretty things you want to
hear, and then go and do the opposite when in office.

How about this time around we don't fall for sweet lies, and instead follow
their _track records_ and vote for someone who's always been strong on
privacy, and not just through lip service, but actions, too.

~~~
bjchrist
So you see this as a media stunt from Hillary?

